# Commercial-Grade Auger Skids in Canada



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello All, 
I'm on the hunt for commercial-grade skid shoe kit (04700-768-E110) for a Canadian HSS928ACTD. In Canadian stock systems they seem to appear as discontinued, along with the previous *-E100 part number. Does anyone have any idea if they're being superceeded again by a new part?


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

I got mine for my hss 724 at my local Honda dealer when I bought my blower last spring .. not sure the part # but they had lots in stock for my machine


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

kirky2126 said:


> I got mine for my hss 724 at my local Honda dealer when I bought my blower last spring .. not sure the part # but they had lots in stock for my machine




Can you tell me the dealer name? I'll give them a call. Nothing at my local dealer.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Picked the kit up from a local dealer the other day for $50 cdn. For my 1332, should be the same for yours?


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

Marlow said:


> Picked the kit up from a local dealer the other day for $50 cdn. For my 1332, should be the same for yours?




The very same. Who is your dealer?


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

I got them at Honda one in Mount Pearl NL


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

kirky2126 said:


> I got them at Honda one in Mount Pearl NL


Me too. Though the guy said that was the last one they had in stock. But you must be able to get it somewhere..


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

Marlow said:


> Me too. Though the guy said that was the last one they had in stock. But you must be able to get it somewhere..




Thanks guys. The hunt continues! The dealer is trying to sell me on different OEM ones that are reversible but thinner and I believe they're meant for the wheeled version. I think I like the commercial grade better. Any thoughts on how those might compare? I still can't post pics yet.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Sorry for the brain stall here, but what is the difference and advantage of commercial grade shoes? I just bought a HSS724. I'm assuming they are either lower friction or better steel. Are they OEM from Honda?

Thanks


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> Sorry for the brain stall here, but what is the difference and advantage of commercial grade shoes? I just bought a HSS724. I'm assuming they are either lower friction or better steel. Are they OEM from Honda?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




From Honda Canada: COMMERCIAL-GRADE SKID SHOE KIT - For demanding use and rugged surfaces, these upgraded side-mount skid shoes are more durable and longer-lasting than the originals. Includes all hardware.

The metal shoe is much thicker on these OEM "upgraded" skids over the original OEM ones. Skid shoes (and scraper bar) are wear items that are designed to (eventually) need replacement. I figure these should last longer.

I also like the idea of side-mount skids as a buffer between the side of the bucket and my partially covered retaining wall.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks. I get it.

Just greased the bearings and put in new rubber paddles on my HS520. When doing the maintenance I noticed my drive belt needs replacement too. So when I go in the parts counter here in Calgary, I'll ask about the commercial skids for the HSS724.

Cheers.

(Man, those new paddles make that machine feel like the beast it was when I bought it).


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

They are 1/2 thick steel side skid shoes .. better control then the rear oem shoes


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

I've heard that complaint about the original ones pulling. I haven't experienced it, but I'm all for better control. 

It appears that (at least in Canada) there are supply issues, so they have temporarily been marked as discontinued until stock is available through Honda Canada; unless you can find them at a local dealer. I had to call 11 places before I found a set.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

One last question (OK, maybe not), but the commercial shoes mount on the side correct? If so, do you remove the standard shoes on the back or leave them on???


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

Yes they Mount on the side . You can leave the ones on the back also but I raised mine up cause I found I had better control with just the side shoes . My driveway is uneven and my machine is the 724 maybe better control with both sets on the bigger machines


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

OK. I think I will follow your lead and leave the back ones on when I get my new ones. Looking at the side design, I can envision a time when the side ones could slip off the lip of the sideway towards the gutter. Without the back ones, the auger could get pretty close to pavement. Thanks.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

You might want to try snowblowerskids.com Make & Model Chart 

This guy makes HD skids that will fit most snowblowers, and they are quite a bit longer than those shown in the picture above. He seems to have some for Honda models. All thats needed is the spacing between the bolts, and possibly shims behind the shoes if your bucket has any relief stamping in the skid area or to clear that bolt head that adjusts the scraper bar. There are some pictures of his armour skids on Hondas at the web site. 

I put these on my machine they are much better at sliding over uneven bits of pavement and concrete as they are angles shallower at the font so you dont get those jolts when you hit a high spot. They are also about twice the thickness on the wearing surface as the originals were.


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

skutflut said:


> You might want to try snowblowerskids.com Make & Model Chart
> 
> This guy makes HD skids that will fit most snowblowers, and they are quite a bit longer than those shown in the picture above. He seems to have some for Honda models. All thats needed is the spacing between the bolts, and possibly shims behind the shoes if your bucket has any relief stamping in the skid area or to clear that bolt head that adjusts the scraper bar. There are some pictures of his armour skids on Hondas at the web site.
> 
> I put these on my machine they are much better at sliding over uneven bits of pavement and concrete as they are angles shallower at the font so you dont get those jolts when you hit a high spot. They are also about twice the thickness on the wearing surface as the originals were.




Thanks @skutflut. I've seen those during my search, but worry that they look too long and require too many spacers. I've got a (fairly) smooth paved driveway; but I could certainly see their value on uneven surfaces. I would worry about these shoes limiting my ability to tilt the bucket forward (tracked model) since they stick so far forward. http://snowblowerskids.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/hss_928_with_tractor_wheels_smaller.jpg


I've found an OEM Commercial set that I'll be installing shortly. http://powerequipment.honda.ca/assets/Accessories/9999/53124_thumbnail.jpg


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

This is an interesting thread. I ordered the side skids (commercial as some people call them) from the dealer in Calgary today. The parts guy at the NE Adventure Honda dealer is 50/50 on removing the original rear mounted skids. As I have wondered before on this forum, I question removing them due to the tendency for the machine to fall off a high curb into lip of gutter without the rear ones as backup. This could cause auger damage. But I see pics with them mounted on 724's all over the web.

More interesting to me now is whether or not the side mounted ones are detrimental to tracked models such as my HSS724CT. Do they impact the ability to bite into the ice and pivot as suggested elsewhere ( Honda Power Equipment Web Site REAR skid shoes OK on all Models ) ? After all, the infinitely variable pivot or auger height is a big selling feature for many of us. Certainly you lose some clearing width with side skids.

The fact that my Canuck HSS724CT has holes for the kits seems to suggest the side mounted skids don't affect it. But then again, I'm sure the scoop is the same for the wheeled version of the HSS724, so both probably come with holes in them. Similarly, the discharge funnel on the double articulated model has the same (unused) press punch holes to accommodate single deflectors, so obviously Honda does not customize all parts across models.

The tech at the Calgary Rocky Mountain Store (South Calgary) maintains side skids are overkill for tracked models and says the commercial guys just accept scraper bar wear and tear as a maintenance cost. Most commercial operators with 928's and 1332's he says just weld 1" steal on as a replacement and deal with it.

On a side note, I did see that the 621 (tracked model) from 2015 comes with side mounted (and rear mounted) skids, for what that's worth.

So it would seem preference is a big part of this thread.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> The tech at the Calgary Rocky Mountain Store (South Calgary) maintains side skids are overkill for tracked models and says the commercial guys just accept scraper bar wear and tear as a maintenance cost. Most commercial operators with 928's and 1332's he says just weld 1" steal on as a replacement and deal with it.


I installed the side skids on my 1332, and I can say in my experience the machine is much better with them on. No more auger biting the pavement and it seems to glide along more smoothly as well. I left the rear skids on.


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> This is an interesting thread. I ordered the side skids (commercial as some people call them) from the dealer in Calgary today. The parts guy at the NE Adventure Honda dealer is 50/50 on removing the original rear mounted skids. As I have wondered before on this forum, I question removing them due to the tendency for the machine to fall off a high curb into lip of gutter without the rear ones as backup. This could cause auger damage. But I see pics with them mounted on 724's all over the web.
> 
> More interesting to me now is whether or not the side mounted ones are detrimental to tracked models such as my HSS724CT. Do they impact the ability to bite into the ice and pivot as suggested elsewhere ( Honda Power Equipment Web Site REAR skid shoes OK on all Models ) ? After all, the infinitely variable pivot or auger height is a big selling feature for many of us. Certainly you loose some clearing width with side skids.
> 
> ...




I like the idea of protecting the front edge of the bucket while still allowing the scoop to angle forward without fear of scraping it up.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Is yours tracked or wheeled Marlow?


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> Is yours tracked or wheeled Marlow?




Based on his initial comment (and images) when I first posted the question, he has a tracked 1332.


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

I got the 724 track with them and there perfect


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

kirky2126 said:


> I got the 724 track with them and there perfect


Thanks. I see an experiment in my future as soon as my kit arrives.


----------

